# impossibile cambiare icone in KDE 4.14

## drudox

Buongiorno a tutti.

Ho installato da poco KDE 4.14 su una nuova Gentoo, funziona tutto benissimo .. il problema pero` e` che non riesco a cambiare il tema delle icone ! su impostazioni di sistema non compare alcuna voce che lo consenta! 

qualcuno puo` illuminarmi in merito ?

----------

## sabayonino

installato ?

kde-apps/kdeartwork-iconthemes

e/o

kde-apps/kdebase-menu-icons

----------

## drudox

ho installato kde-meta ... dovrebbero esserci no ?

----------

## sabayonino

 *drudox wrote:*   

> ho installato kde-meta ... dovrebbero esserci no ?

 

non lo so.

ti ho chiesto se sono installati -_-

----------

## drudox

si ho controllato e ci sono, ho anche provato a eicompilarli ma niente

----------

## sabayonino

su kde 4

impostazioni-->aspetto delle pplicazioni-->Icone

su kde 5

impostazioni--->[tag aspetto ] icone

----------

## sabayonino

su kde 4

impostazioni-->aspetto delle pplicazioni-->Icone

su kde 5

impostazioni--->[tag aspetto ] icone

----------

## drudox

si e non compare ! ho solo :

Application apparence -> Style / Colors / Fonts /GTK 

Ho KDE4 .... passerei al 5 ma ho delle difficolta` nel farlo :\

----------

## sabayonino

sinceramente non so dove guardare   :Sad: 

----------

